# 11 out of 12 ain't bad!



## BigJer (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello everyone, first year growing. Started with 6 auto flowers and 6 anonymous (Both Variety Pack) from a  
on line store and had only one male out the bunch. They are all looking in my rookie opinion LOL.


----------

